# what light source for book reading , less light reflection



## herbeapuce (Jun 30, 2010)

HI.
maybe someone here would know this... What would be the best light source for reading . I mean bedtime I read my book ( I know I know ,there are others things to do in a...:laughing: ) and I find I get too much reflection, specially books with images. so would led be better? or compact fluo? right now I have a low voltage halo...
what do you think ?
TIA
stef


----------



## Burgess (Aug 29, 2011)

Why is this post in a Forum called* Transportation Lighting* ? ? ?


Is this a Recreational Vehicle ? ? ?



_


----------



## Illum (Aug 29, 2011)

I still use my Zebralight H50 for this, but too bad the light is discontinued. I have since built a mains operated light that works the same way as the zebralight, only it uses a XPG hi-CRI over an XRE Q5 cool white and its driven at 1A.


----------



## NeonLights (Aug 30, 2011)

I work nights, so I get to bed around 4am, when my wife is fast asleep. I usually read for 1/2 hour or more every night before falling asleep, and can't use anything too bright or distracting, or my wife would wake up. What I've used for the last 5+ years, is a headlamp with low output red LED's. I've got a couple of different ones I use, and with rechargeable batteries, I only have to recharge them every couple of months. The output is best when they have started to run down a bit, on fresh batteries, it is a little too bright.


----------



## varuscelli (Sep 7, 2011)

Burgess said:


> Why is this post in a Forum called* Transportation Lighting* ? ? ?
> 
> 
> Is this a Recreational Vehicle ? ? ?
> ...


 
Books are often vehicles to transport the reader to different times and places. In that context, a relatively low output lamp like a ZebraLight H501w would serve as good transportation lighting. (I mean, that's what I _heard_, anyway...) 

Lighting for books that transport the reader to different "times" might actually need to be couched under the Time Travel Lighting forum, though. But I'd still go with something like the H501w.


----------

